# Glow in the dark drink



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I suppose I could have posted this in the party section, but I think of it more as a drinkable prop. LOL

there is an energy drink in Jewel that has the can glow in the dark or under black light. What's even better is that it has the radiation sign on it!

At $2 ea it's a bit pricy, but fun for your actors to have in the haunt, and even as a prop in the mad lab or alien room or ?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I suppose I could have posted this in the party section, but I think of it more as a drinkable prop. LOL


Hmmmmm well it doesn't belong in Haunts and displays either silly sickie.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

move it where you see fit.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Haunt.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I gotta question.
Do you mean the can glows in the dark or I will after I drink it.
Hopefully the latter.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Your can will glow in the dark. You will energize you own "can" in the dark. LOL


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

LOL  
OK Sickie Ickie, just wanted to clarify that.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I wonder if there is a safe way to make the actual liquid glow in the dark yet still be drinkable? I know you can use tonic water under blacklight.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Very cool! I stopped at jewel tonight to pick up some rockstars and noticed these, and have never seen them before. Im going to try one out next time, maybe put it in one of my skeletons hands inside the haunt (my whole haunt is lit by black lights.)


----------



## gennifyr (Aug 24, 2007)

The tonic water in last year's punch made the punch glow under black light.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Haha that's insane.
I'll try it probably.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

because insanity is you.


----------

